# Hiring a horse to go hunting for a day?



## 3BayGeldings (31 July 2009)

Is this done? How do i go about this? Even if its just a couple of hours. I live in Manchester during term time and Newcastle during school holidays, so in and around one of those places   

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## marmalade76 (31 July 2009)

The hunt you intend to hunt with would probably put you in contact with someone who provides hirelings in their area. Ring the sec.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (31 July 2009)

Thank you. Do you have any idea of average costs? Do places generally hire them out for the day or the hour?


----------



## marmalade76 (31 July 2009)

I don't know the cost as have never hired myself, but I would imagine it would cost about £200, and I would have thought you would be charged for the day rather than per hour.
Shame we're not closer, you could hire my horse!  I'm sure he'd manage a couple of hours and would love a day out!


----------



## spacefaer (31 July 2009)

Just a quick bit of advice - if you're going hunting on a hireling - make sure you're fit enough!   The horse should be more than fit enough to stay out for the whole day - so to have fun and enjoy yourself - you don't want to be puffing after the 1st gallop!  You will be stiff and sore the day after but not so bad if you're reasonably in shape to start with!


----------



## JenHunt (1 August 2009)

Expect to pay anything from £50 to £150 in the north east for a hireling - as someone else said, make sure you are fit enough to enjoy a full day out to get your value for money!


----------



## madamebonnie (17 August 2009)

sorry slightly elbowing in on your post.....

But does anyone know of one in the yorkshire area?? It's my 18th in october and im thinking of asking for a days hunting for a present, would probs go with york and ainsty north or bedale, 

xxxx


----------



## JenHunt (19 August 2009)

Will PM you madamebonnie


----------

